# What the best Thermogenic on the market?



## TheKlique (Nov 8, 2002)

I have used Hydroxycut off and on for months, and back in January I weighed about 285, Now Im fluctuating between 245-255...  I droped a good 35 pounds using that with Extensive heavy weight Training and Cardio... I'd like to get down to about 225 and shredded.. Any idea's on whats the best Thermo to help me get there??


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I always use Clenbuterx (www.vpxsports.com) and rotate it with Speed Stack by ABB (Drink).  It seems to work best for me especially as companies are reducing their ephedra amounts to nil.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

I never got a thing from Hydroxycut! Anyway, if it is working for you, than why switch? Anyway, here are my favs:

-Adrenalin by Genepharm/Biosculpt (one of the only non herbal stacks around)
-Xenadrine
-Clenbutrex
-"homemade stack"...25 mg ephedrine, 250 mg caffeine, 3-5 mg yohimbine


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2002)

Clenbutrx is by far the best thermogenic I've tried; get the liquid; it tastes horrible, but you'll feel the effects within minutes. The only downside is the price.


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> -Adrenalin by Genepharm/Biosculpt (one of the only non herbal stacks around)
> 
> 
> What are the ingredients in this product, and where did you get it?


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Vasapro


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_



What's funny about that?


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Zarathustra *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ...


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> What's funny about that?




you changed it

 you missed post


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I knew you'd catch that!  Darn!


----------



## JDobie (Feb 24, 2010)

*In my current experiance...*

Mitotropin is absolutely amazing man! I have been on it for about 4 of the 8 days of my new workout/diet and I have cut 12 Lbs already! Give it a shot! You will be pleasently surprised...


----------

